# Puppy ate pizza and seems sick



## mendez (Mar 5, 2010)

Hello
Last night my children dropped a piece of pizza crust and puppy ate it. This morning he threw up a little (about a teaspoon) but he hasn't been eating. I gave him his usual food and he didn't want it. I gave him some rice with chicken broth and he didn't want it, either. He seems hungry because when he sees his plate he comes and tries to eat, but doesn't. 

I gave him NutriCal and he made some weird sounds after he ate it, like he was going to throw up, but didn't. I can also hear his tummy. I'm wondering if it was the pizza. It was a small piece of crust, about 2 inches.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I don't know the age of your pup or the size, but I would take him to the vet if he won't eat. You don't want him
to become dehydrated or lose weight. THese little pups will eat anything that doesn't move and will fit in the mouth
so it could be he had more than his share of that pizza. lol


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

If your puppy is indeed a puppy still (ie: really young and/or tiny), it is best to call the vet. It is likely that he just feels ill from eating the pizza crust and will probably feel fine tomorrow. When my two get tummy aches, they refuse to eat anything, and usually only drink limited amounts of water (if any). Nutri-cal can upset their tummies as well, so it is best to just give an eye dropper full of plain water every few hours to keep him hydrated. If he throws up the water, he needs to be rushed to the vet right away. Also, if he is not fine by tomorrow you will need to take him in.

Please keep us updated on how he is doing.


----------



## mendez (Mar 5, 2010)

Hi, thank you for your posts

He is about 3 lbs. six months old. He is doing better  He had a bowel movement (very loose) but after that he seemed better. He ate all his food and has been drinking water


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I have read that you don't give a small dog pizza dough because it has yeast in it. It can swell in the stomach and make a puppy sick. I hope he will be better now but if not, please take the baby to the vet.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

QUOTE (mendez @ Mar 5 2010, 08:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892834


> Hi, thank you for your posts
> 
> He is about 3 lbs. six months old. He is doing better  He had a bowel movement (very loose) but after that he seemed better. He ate all his food and has been drinking water [/B]


Thank goodness he seems to be doing better now! My two usually feel 100% better after they have a soft/loose bowel movement.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 5 2010, 10:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892862


> I have read that you don't give a small dog pizza dough because it has yeast in it. It can swell in the stomach and make a puppy sick. I hope he will be better now but if not, please take the baby to the vet.[/B]


the pup did not eat dough. The pizza was cooked. Dogs will get an upset stomach with foods they are not used to.

*He seems hungry because when he sees his plate he comes and tries to eat, but doesn't. * :HistericalSmiley: He probably wanted some more pizza.


----------



## maltlovereileen (Jan 19, 2009)

You should check with your vet for amount, but I will often give PeptoBismol to the dogs when they are having tummy upsets...seems to work like a charm


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Hope your little guy is all better now!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (CeeCee's Mom @ Mar 6 2010, 12:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=892862


> I have read that you don't give a small dog pizza dough because it has yeast in it. It can swell in the stomach and make a puppy sick. I hope he will be better now but if not, please take the baby to the vet.[/B]


That is only for uncooked dough.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

QUOTE (MaltLoverEileen @ Mar 6 2010, 07:19 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=893050


> You should check with your vet for amount, but I will often give PeptoBismol to the dogs when they are having tummy upsets...seems to work like a charm[/B]


Pepto Bismol has salacylites (aspirin) Pepcid would be better.


----------



## mendez (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm worried again 

He seemed better, he was eating and drinking and he had normal BMs. But since yesterday he's been having watery stools again, and today he doesn't want to eat and the stool was only yellowish/brownish mucous. I tried to give him some water, and he didn't want it. So I put the water in my hand, and he drank it. But then, started making sounds like he wanted to throw up.

His stomach is not making sounds anymore, though. He is active and being his usual self except for the eating/pooping thing.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

When that happened to my dog I gave her 1/4 of a Pepcid and she did much better. 

Maybe it's time for a vet visit?


----------



## mendez (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks, I'll try the Pepcid. If he doesn't get better, I'm going to take him to the vet.


----------



## mendez (Mar 5, 2010)

I took him to the vet. He gave him something to restore stomach flora and he also gave him a broad spectrum de-wormer. The puppy just accepts plain boiled chicken breast. If I put rice in it he doesn't eat it. This is the third day after I took him. The puppy still is not doing good  his poopee is more formed but still not as it was before. And it is *extremely* stinky. This morning his stomach is making noises again 

He looks fine other than that. But this is really worrying me. The vet said he might need some blood work done to determine if he is having kidney failure. But I'm wondering if he was having kidney failure, wouldn't his energy level be low?


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'd get the bloodwork done asap. Three days of loose stools and a poor appetite can lead to very serious dehydration.

I'd be concerned about pancreatitis. Table scraps, especially fatty or greasy food, can trigger an attack. It can be very serious if not treated quickly.

Canine Pancreatitis

Pancreatitis (Inflammation) in Dogs


----------

